# My wireless internet is working but ethernet connection is not



## Raiden16 (Oct 5, 2006)

modem:2701HG-B 2Wire modem.
isp: AT&T High Speed DSL

My computer is directly connected to my modem and I am getting a limited or no connectivity error. My PS3 and my parents downstairs computer are both connected wirelessly and their internet is working fine, being connected to this modem. All the lights on my modem are green. When I diagnose the problem in windows vista its saying
"A problem with your network router or broadband modem might be preventing internet connection"

When I called my ISP they blamed it on my computer being the problem,saying the computer is not able to communicate with the modem and they said their modem is fine since there are 2 other devices connected to it. So they were no help. I'm pretty sure my computer is not the problem because I even hooked up the modem to my parents computer and got the same "limited or no connectivity" error. The problem seems to be that the wireless internet in my modem works but not when you directly connect.

I also tried switching Ethernet cables thinking I had a bad cable but that didn't work either.

I've tried everything here and i'm running out of options and getting pretty frustrated that my ISP can't help.

Before this happened my internet slowed down a lot until it completely stopped and gave me this "limited or no connectivity" error. I've been having this problem for the past week. If you could help and have any idea what the problem is here I would GREATLY appreciate it. Thank you very much.


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

I had the same prob, Wireless x2 OK but wired not working. I got it fixed by unplugging the power cable from the back of the modem (two minutes to flush it).


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Your ISP is probably correct, since you have other connections to the router.

This has the ring of malware.

Have you booted in *Safe Mode with Networking* to see if the problem occurs in that configuration.


----------



## Raiden16 (Oct 5, 2006)

No I have not Johnwill. How do you do that in windows vista ultimate?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

When the BIOS POST is running before Windows starts to boot, tap F8 a few times, same as with XP.


----------



## Raiden16 (Oct 5, 2006)

I booted in safemode with networking and I still got the same limited or no connectivity error.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Sounds like the Ethernet NIC is dead or the drivers are corrupt. Have you reloaded the drivers for the NIC?


----------



## Raiden16 (Oct 5, 2006)

how do you reload the drivers for the NIC?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You download them from the computer manufacturer, or the motherboard maker if it's a "custom" system.


----------

